# 7 ICSI's do I give up on my eggs?



## missymoo (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there,

I have had 6 ICSI's and 1 FET our problem being that even though I produce a reasonable number of eggs we never get good fertilisation rates.

IVF 1 -  4 eggs zero fert BFN
ICSI 2 -  8 eggs 2 fert BFN
ICSI 3 -  11 eggs 2 fert BFN
ICSI 4 -  12 eggs 3 fert BFN - 1 frostie
ICSI 5 -  9 eggs 5 fert BFN - 3 frosties
FET 1  -  1 out of 4 thawed BFN
ICSI 6 - 12 eggs 4 fert no frosties

We have got a follow up appointment next week and would like an opinion 
on why even with ICSI the fertilisation is so low? Could this also be a sperm problem? We also seem to have slow dividing embies as the most cells we have had on day two is 1 x 4 cell all the rest never above a 2 cell and we have had one day three transfer with 1 x 6 cell the other transfered was only 3 cells on day 3.As we have had so many treatments now we are really looking for some answers and see if it is time to give up on my eggs and try donor or give up al together even though I am still young as just turned 30. Any advise or question you think we should be asking would be very helpful.

Many Thanks


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

missymoo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have had 6 ICSI's and 1 FET our problem being that even though I produce a reasonable number of eggs we never get good fertilisation rates.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Your clinic is always the best place to go for advice on previous cycles so you have done the best thing booking a follow up but there does seem to be a general trend of low fertilisation. This could be a sperm or an egg issue, but you are young.

It may be worth asking your clinic about sperm DNA fragmentation test - this could give you more information on the genetics of the sperm, though this is still a newish test and not accepted by everyone. Or you could think about spliting your eggs - half with donor sperm and half with your partners sperm. This is a test - if you get low fertilisation with both, it is more likely to be an egg problem, if the donor sperm fertilises better then indications are it could be a sperm problem. You can always opt to freeze all embryos from the donor sperm to give yourselves time to consider everything and have an FET. Just some things to think about and ask your clinic.

Best wishes


----------

